# Another black sunday?



## abdibile (Jun 4, 2009)

THe trading power of my already deposited SA weeks seems to have been significantly decreased with teh RCI website upgrade.

Kruger Park Lodge and Strand Pavilion which last week pulled about 160.000 weeks each now only show about 58.000 weeks.

Has someone else noticed that?


----------



## DianeV (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes there is talk about this with SA and other resorts and their trading power on the exchange board. Its pretty sad and I hope temporary


----------



## gpurtz (Jun 4, 2009)

*Same here*

My Dikhololo week went from an A+ trader to a C- trader over night.  How does RCI get away with this?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 4, 2009)

My Durban Sands was pretty hot last night (comparatively speaking, LOL), but I haven't been back in tonight to check.  It really tests my patience.   The Sudwala were kinda middle of the road.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't own any South Africa weeks because I joined TUG after the big rush to buy there, but I am concerned at my loss of trading power, and because of this, I am going to ask for all of my weeks back.  I think we need to all call RCI at once and tell them we want our weeks back, to use another exchange company.  

Sure, they are going to argue and say we cannot take them back, but they broke the pact here.  We understood that our exchange power was X, but now it is Y, and because they have changed things, we should be allowed to get our weeks back, at least for 2010.  

If they don't have 2010 weeks to give us back, we need to tell them that someone got our weeks, and now we want our exchange power put back the way it was, so we can get something for our weeks, which were obviously NEEDED and TAKEN by someone else.  

It's not like I am asking for my blue week traders to be restored to a trading power level they are not entitled to have.  I just want what I had a week ago.  I am so mad about this.


----------



## Dori (Jun 4, 2009)

Since the recent mess  with RCI, my Lowveld week has tanked , but my Harbour Inn weeks have improved.     

What  a shmozzle!

Dori


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 5, 2009)

I have picked up some darn good European rentals in the $200 range.  Why bother to own and trade if prices stay like that?


----------



## grest (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a Mt. Amanzi peak week that took a significant dive.  I wrote to RCI right away.  They have not yet responded....what a surprise.
Connie


----------



## bmilne (Jun 5, 2009)

*Just talked to RCI*

I just got off the phone with the website division of RCI.
I pointed out that my Dikhololo weeks had taken a 50% dive in trading power since a week ago, and pointed out that other TUG members who own other SA timeshares are experiencing the same problem.  At first he thought it might just be a blip in the inventory, but as we talked, and he realized the magnitude of the problem, he suspects it's a glitch in the new software.  He said there had been no change in the trading power.  One of a very few RCI reps who actually gave me a straight answer to a question.  He suggests giving it a little more time and see if the situation corrects itself.  Let's hope he's right!  I did ask him to make note of this problem and report it, which he promised to do.

Bruce


----------



## lprstn (Jun 5, 2009)

The power of the pen also works.  If you see these changes send a written complaint.  If the get enough than things may change.  Also, trading power is a moving target.  There are no guarantees in Timesharing.


----------



## skiner (Jun 7, 2009)

I would think RCI would like to get this mess fixed as quick as we would like to see it fixed.  

With everyone's trading power down, I would assume RCI's revenue is down as well since not many can make the exchanges they are accustomed to.  

Hopefully this is just a blip in their software and the exchange power will be restored quickly. 

Liz Zieger


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2009)

lprstn said:


> The power of the pen also works.  If you see these changes send a written complaint.  If the get enough than things may change.  Also, trading power is a moving target.  There are no guarantees in Timesharing.



Exchange power is set at the time of deposit.  The week will be just as strong a trader the entire three years it is in the system, except as you get closer to the last few months, when you will FEEL that your trading power has dropped. This is true if you deposit a year ahead.  This is how it has always been for us.  Now, our trading power has dropped significantly. 

I have been treated as though I am green at this RCI exchange thing by the guides I have called to complain about my drop in trading power, and this is just making me mad.   

We need to protest the changes to RCI on Friday, between 8:00 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. Eastern Time.  If we all call in that 8 hour period, complaining about the drop in trading power, perhaps they will do something about it.  

Let's organize and make the calls on Friday, if things don't improve.


----------



## DianeV (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me because they sure arent answering my email!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 8, 2009)

I am curious.  Has anyone searched to see how much availibility RCI is showing for their own resort?  This might say something about supply / demand.  I will bet that most SA resorts are showing alot less availibility than many Orlando resorts.


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a call returned from an RCI supervisor that I spoke with yesterday regarding diminished trading power at Dik.  She said in her message that there are 3 others cases with Dik on her floor and she is sending the issue off to IT.  Basically, our 2010 was pulling 105k and now pulls around 65k.  I had to be persistent in my initial call, but finally was able to make my point by demonstrating that I couldn't pull more than a handful of resorts in Orlando.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 8, 2009)

Who did you talk to?  My 2009 Mt Amanzi dropped significantly.  My 2010 was never very good and now they are about the same.  

Nancy


----------



## grest (Jun 8, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Who did you talk to?  My 2009 Mt Amanzi dropped significantly.  My 2010 was never very good and now they are about the same.
> 
> Nancy



I wrote to RCI via email to express the significant difference in trade power in two days!  They wrote back and said the enhancements weren't complete and it should adjust in a week...I don't believe it, but we'll see.
I own a Mt. Amanzi peak week.  It has always done quite well, until this year.  When trading power went down even further with the "enhancements" it didn't make sense...I will follow up.  I think it's good if others write too.
Connie


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 8, 2009)

I spoke to Amanda in Indianapolis, but I think the main thing is to demonstrate that you can't pull bulk banked resorts in overbuilt areas.  Also, talk with a supervisor on the exchange side, not on the IT side.


----------



## grest (Jun 9, 2009)

I just did a search using my peak Mt Amanzi week...searched South Africa, and it did not pull up even one Mt. Amanzi week.  In fact, almost all the resorts it picked up were gold crown.  So weird...it appears that this will pull great SA weeks, but right now very little in the US and UK .
Connie


----------



## cerralee (Jun 9, 2009)

My peak Mt. Amanzi's are pulling virtually nil (well actually 3) resorts for the entire summer of 2010 in the Mid-Atlantic.  That is almost beyond belief.  Of course I can't see any more Disney's or Manhatten clubs but in florida some months are only showing 5 available resorts for an entire month for the entire state.  This can't be happening...

I am currently at my parents home and have promised a trip to my nephew as a wedding present, last week we were "window shopping" the Disney resorts and before I left we were planning on having them check out their vacation schedules so I could book something for them.  Now Aunt Lee is really going to look bad


----------



## DianeV (Jun 9, 2009)

I have to laugh. I finally got a response from my email and all they talked about was the slowness issues. Never even addressed my issue which was the trading power. I wrote back again but I dont see them admitting anything


----------



## e.bram (Jun 9, 2009)

RCI can do whatever it wants with the trade power. Most(if not all) Americans can't use or rent their SA units. They have to trade them so RCI can do what it pleases without concern they will not be deposited. Any business would do the same with a captive audience(SA owners).


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 10, 2009)

e.bram said:


> RCI can do whatever it wants with the trade power. Most(if not all) Americans can't use or rent their SA units. They have to trade them so RCI can do what it pleases without concern they will not be deposited. Any business would do the same with a captive audience(SA owners).



Actually, you can trade them through an independent exchange company.  DAE even has an office in South Africa.


----------



## jancpa (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally was able to log on to do a search with some of my deposited South African weeks.  Not only is the count cut in half but the weeks available were primarily studios!


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 11, 2009)

maybe we should start sending email to the CEO or a vice president somewhere. if somewhere up the food chain starts getting buzzed it might help to speed up the IT dept..

anyone know of or how to get a vice presidents email or phone number to call..
most of the time they (VP) answer their own phones..

just a thought.

are they a public traded company  ??


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 11, 2009)

My trading power seems to be back.


----------



## grest (Jun 12, 2009)

Me too, woohoo!
Connie


----------



## ira g (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine seems to be back to pre crash times.


----------



## randkb (Jun 12, 2009)

Only my 2009 deposited weeks are back to their original value.  My 2010 and 2011 are not back yet.


----------



## tim (Jun 12, 2009)

My DIK 2010 week's trading power is back.  It was 60,000 units yesterday and today it is 116,000.


----------



## mustapicht (Jun 12, 2009)

*Seapointer*

My Seapointer is half way back.  I was getting 123,000 before the system updates and now I am getting 95,000.  It was down to 63,000 a couple days ago.  Any one else not all the way back?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 12, 2009)

My Seapointer (2BR) is down to 107k today.  History:
120k ~2 weeks ago (before recent RCI "enhancement")
~64k immediately after the changes
~74k for most of this past week
~114k late, late last night
down to 107k today
Seeing fewer and smaller unit choices than ever.


----------



## pauldogg (Jun 13, 2009)

My Dik week is only pulling 121k.  Was around 160k.  Can't see any DVC or 3bd HGVC.  It's been going steadily up though.  Maybe wait another week and see where we land.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 13, 2009)

My Sudwala and Durban Sands both went up substantially from yesterday to today.  Not as high as the Dik, but getting close.


----------



## jdetar (Jun 13, 2009)

Getting there, but not there yet. My Dik weeks have received some of their original trading power back but they're not pulling still what they used to. I'll keep giving them heck until it's back to the way it was.


----------



## blueparrot (Jun 30, 2009)

My 1BR Dik week, which was pulling 120,000+ before the crash, came back at 19,000 and is now up to a meager 21,000.  Absurd!


----------

